# Man killed pulling tree over



## mic687 (Sep 21, 2010)

SHERMAN TOWNSHIP, Mich. -- Huron County authorities said a 79-year-old man was killed when a tree he was cutting fell on him.

The accident happened Sunday in Sherman Township, about 60 miles east of Bay City.

The sheriff's department said the victim was Donald C. Larson, who was cutting trees about 150 yards from his home.

The sheriff's department said it appears Larson's chain saw became stuck in the trunk of a tree.

The department said he was pulling the tree with his lawnmower to dislodge the saw when the tree fell and struck him in the head


----------

